# Downtube shifters that work w/ SRAM?



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

I'm looking for a 10-speed downtube shifter that will work with SRAM Rival or Force rear derailers (no front, going to run 1x10).

Can bar-end shifters be modified for this, or does someone make something that will work?


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Most likely, not. If you look at the manual for these shifters, you'll see that, unlike Shimano and Campy, the SRAM bar ends don't mount on a duplicate DT braze-on. They rely on a mounting screw coming in from the back of the shifter.
http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/95-7015-001-000.pdf


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Now if some enterprising person could machine a compatible DT mount...this would appeal to me as well.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Kuma601 said:


> Now if some enterprising person could machine a compatible DT mount...this would appeal to me as well.


Considering how it mounts, the adapter would have to offset the shifter from the boss.

A more elegant solution is a different brand of rear derailleur and shifter.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

rx-79g said:


> A more elegant solution is a different brand of rear derailleur and shifter.


I'd agree. If you are using 1x10 and downtube shifters, what is the point of staying with a SRAM rear derailleur? I know some people like the SRAM double tap shifting method. But with downtube shifters, you are not using that. Just spend the $20-30-40 for a Shimano rear derailleur and whatever Shimano downtube shifters cost and be done with it.


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

Use the Shimano down tube shifters in friction mode?


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

fun2none said:


> Use the Shimano down tube shifters in friction mode?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ THIS ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Agreed, plenty of DT options floating on that auction site as is. My interest would be for those times I want to differ the bike set-up if it is already set-up with SRAM. They have the flat bar Double Tap shifters available. They are a short throw from offering DT since they offer the aero bar end types. Not much demand except for some of the retro grumps who would like them.


----------



## pkgdave9144 (Nov 21, 2006)

RC28 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ THIS ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Pretty sure SRAM rear derails use twice the cable pull. So a downtube, in friction, would only shift through half the cassette.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

rx-79g said:


> Considering how it mounts, the adapter would have to offset the shifter from the boss.
> 
> A more elegant solution is a different brand of rear derailleur and shifter.


I wonder if that's absolutely true. What you posted before is accurate, but looking at the spare parts catalog, and looking at the extra bits that the installation sheet doesn't show...

see page 14 here:

http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/2011 SRAM EXTDT Wheel Hub SPC_Rev B.pdf 

That part marked (1,4) looks similar to a DT stud. I can't say that it fits, and it's likely that it doesn't, but wouldn't it be cool if it could be adapted with a sleeve or by a bit of machine work to the standard. Downtube R2C shifters would be sharp, if completely silly. The weight weenies would wet themselves over that possibility.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

danl1 said:


> I wonder if that's absolutely true. What you posted before is accurate, but looking at the spare parts catalog, and looking at the extra bits that the installation sheet doesn't show...
> 
> see page 14 here:
> 
> ...


I see what you mean. If the D shaped barrel is the same dimensions as a braze on, shazam. It comes down to whether the shifter relies completely on the shaft to provide all the traction for locating and stopping the cable drum or not.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

danl1 said:


> That part marked (1,4) looks similar to a DT stud.


It's not a stud, it's a flat head socket head cap screw (I just installed some TT900 shifters yesterday). You have to remove that screw so the shift lever/barrel can come off so you can tighten the internal expander plug to secure them to the bars.

Asad


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

asad137 said:


> It's not a stud, it's a flat head socket head cap screw (I just installed some TT900 shifters yesterday). You have to remove that screw so the shift lever/barrel can come off so you can tighten the internal expander plug to secure them to the bars.
> 
> Asad


There are three parts labeled "1, 4" in the diagram. He's referring to the one that is not a screw.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

Why not just use the bar end shifters as bar end shifters?

Seems like the easiest solution if you want to stick with SRAM.

Figure bonktown's been flogging SRAM bar ends at $80 bucks for the last couple weeks.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Lotophage said:


> Why not just use the bar end shifters as bar end shifters?
> 
> Seems like the easiest solution if you want to stick with SRAM.
> 
> Figure bonktown's been flogging SRAM bar ends at $80 bucks for the last couple weeks.


Some of us enjoy the elegance of only having two pieces of cable housing coming from the handlebar. DT shifters are cool, and having the only SRAM equipped DT shifting bike, more so.

However, it isn't worth bad shiftting or screwing up a shifter for cool. That's probably why one of my DT bikes uses a Mavic derailleur, instead of SRAM.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

rx-79g said:


> Some of us enjoy the elegance of only having two pieces of cable housing coming from the handlebar. DT shifters are cool, and having the only SRAM equipped DT shifting bike, more so.
> 
> However, it isn't worth bad shiftting or screwing up a shifter for cool. That's probably why one of my DT bikes uses a Mavic derailleur, instead of SRAM.


I understand, 2 of my 4 bikes have DT shifters. But the other 2 have bar ends. Honestly, the extra cable isn't that big a PITA.

I have seen people wrap the cable all the way up the bar tape, exiting the same place the brake cables exit- slightly cleaner.

From what I understand with SRAM Bar end shifters, thy don't work like traditional bar ends (or DT shifters)- from what I can tell, they self-center after every shift. Shift down one, they go back to center. Which I'd guess gets rid of one of the best things about DT/Bar end shifters- being able to shift the whole cassette in one move AND being able to see what gear you're in just by looking at the shifter...

THe self-centering thing seems like it'd be an enormous PITA as a DT shifter.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

rx-79g said:


> There are three parts labeled "1, 4" in the diagram. He's referring to the one that is not a screw.


Oops, yeah I see that now. -- thanks. Yeah, it could work.

Asad


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Lotophage said:


> From what I understand with SRAM Bar end shifters, thy don't work like traditional bar ends (or DT shifters)- from what I can tell, they self-center after every shift.


That's only true for the "R2C" (Return 2 Center) model. The TT900 and TT500 models don't do that.

Asad


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Lotophage said:


> I understand, 2 of my 4 bikes have DT shifters. But the other 2 have bar ends. Honestly, the extra cable isn't that big a PITA.
> 
> I have seen people wrap the cable all the way up the bar tape, exiting the same place the brake cables exit- slightly cleaner.
> 
> ...


They have one model that does that, the R2C (return 2 center). The 900 and 500 work just like Shimano bar ends.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

asad137 said:


> That's only true for the "R2C" (Return 2 Center) model. The TT900 and TT500 models don't do that.
> 
> Asad


Good to know!


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

f3rg said:


> I'm looking for a 10-speed downtube shifter that will work with SRAM Rival or Force rear derailers (no front, going to run 1x10).
> 
> Can bar-end shifters be modified for this, or does someone make something that will work?


Edit....


----------

